# firefighter



## doxx (Aug 5, 2003)

yesterday we had a bunch of firetrucks in our street, guess there was a gas leak or something. Sure enough we didn't have anything better to do than run downstairs and take pictures... Here's the result of an unprepared doxx  :roll:


----------



## Dew (Aug 5, 2003)

well, my entire roll of "digital film" was busted  :cry:  ... not even a hose ... 


i like ur compostion ... its a little blurry though


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually I like this picture.  The composition is good and the expression is great.  I think the blur gives the photo a sense of chaos which a fire can certainly be.


----------



## VeganDrummer (Aug 5, 2003)

i agree with voodoocat, the blur really makes the photo what it is


----------



## photobug (Aug 5, 2003)

You're out-voted Dew, the blur lends a sense of immediacy to the shot & that expression is priceless.

Jim


----------



## hiram (Aug 6, 2003)

its still a good shot doxx...
i like the facial expression of the fireman.


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

Love the fireman's expression
it really transmits he's feelings at the moment!
cool shot anyway


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 19, 2003)

I think it looks cool  Is that the only one or the best one?


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I'll go the other direction on this one.  The composition was cool but  I'd say it would've been at least 50% better with sharper image.  The lighting and mood would've still been there I'd say.  Curiously I had a somewhat similar experience with a fire near my work in downtown Copenhagen about a month ago.  a little before 6am in the morning and it was dark, without making proper adjustments I got mostly unusable blurred shots similar to what you have here.  Though I would say your shot is at least a keeper!


----------

